# humour lourdingue



## blackvesper

Ce quoi en anglais?

Heavy sense of humour?


----------



## LART01

''Lourdingue'' means very heavy
so...very heavy sense of humour


----------



## sound shift

Well, we don't say "heavy sense of humour" in my variety of English. What is meant by "heavy" here?


----------



## blackvesper

I guess that it's rather gross, not funny... so how would you call it in English?


----------



## LART01

Fair enough. Let's try to speak the same English.
Jokes that are not funny at all because agressive, abusive, rude etc...
that's ''lourdingue''


----------



## sound shift

blackvesper said:


> I guess that it's rather gross, not funny... so how what would you call it in English?


Well, there are two ideas here. For "rather gross" you could say "crude sense of humour" but I am not sure if there is a single word that covers "rather gross" and "not funny".


----------



## blackvesper

sound shift, cheers! thanks for even correcting another mistake, not every English speaker does it (i mean in general, not here)

is there another expression i could use apart from a crude sense of humour?


----------



## lamy08

lourdingue: what about oafish, dull ?


----------



## sound shift

@ LART01: So "lourdingue" means "gross" in this context. But does a "heavy sense of humour" mean a gross/crude sense of humour to American speakers?

@ lamy08: A dull sense of humour is not necessarily gross or crude. To me it suggests more an undeveloped sense of humour, a sense of humour that is not sharp.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Unsubtle_, peut-être.

_Lourdingue _does not usually mean _gross_, although_ une blague_ _lourdingue _might also be _dégueulasse._


----------



## pointvirgule

Ou _coarse_.
Je voudrais suggérer _thick_, mais... ?


----------



## lamy08

pas d'accord. Lourdingue ne veut pas dire dégeulasse.


----------



## Cath.S.

lamy08 said:


> pas d'accord. Lourdingue ne veut pas dire dég*u*eulasse.


Si tu relis ce que j'ai écrit, tu verras que ce n'est pas ce que ma phrase signifie.
J'ai dit 


> _Lourdingue _does not usually mean _gross (dégueulasse, en français)_, although_ une blague_ _lourdingue _might also be _dégueulasse._bien qu'une blague lourdingue puisse être également dégueulasse.


----------



## lamy08

J'avais bien lu. Pour moi, une blague lourdingue n'est pas une blague dégeulasse.


----------



## Cath.S.

Une blague dég*U*eulasse ne peut pas aussi lourdingue ? Je trouve une telle affirmation assez surprenante.


----------



## Already-Seen

I agree that it doesn't mean gross. Sure a joke can be both gross and _lourdingue_ but since the original poster stated, 





> *I guess that it's rather gross, not funny*... so how would you call it in English?


it should be made clear to non-natives that it is not the meaning of the word. 
More on lourdingue.


----------



## firstyearout

Perhaps it could also mean 'crass'. I think in this case 'une blague lourdingue' could mean a crass joke (especially when you consider it's from the Latin word that means solid or thick - similar to heavy perhaps?).


crass |kras|
adjective
showing no intelligence or sensitivity:_ the crass assumptions that men make about women_ |_ an act of crass stupidity_.
DERIVATIVES
*crassitude *noun,
*crassly *adverb,
*crassness *noun
ORIGIN late 15th cent. (in the sense ‘dense or coarse’): from Latin* crassus ‘solid, thick’*.


----------



## squishee

*Perhaps it could also mean 'crass'.*

 I think that's the best bet.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

How about "heavy-handed"?


----------



## firstyearout

I don't think heavy handed is the right choice in this case. I would use that when talking about e.g. a punishment that is too harsh for the crime. _She was a bit heavy handed when dealing out punishment. _
A heavy handed sense of humour doesn't make sense to me in my part of the English speaking world. I would use any other the following expressions:
- crass
- tasteless
- crude
You can use any of these when describing a joke or someone's sense of humour.

Cheerio!


----------



## Hildy1

This may be the wrong kind of heavy, but how about: a ponderous sense of humour ?


----------



## firstyearout

I think a ponderous sense of humour does exist but I feel that it would mean to have an awkward sense of humour. I think _lourdingue_ in this context is more vulgar, inappropriate, sexist, crass etc. There's an article in Le Monde about the sexism female political journalists face in France today that uses the phrase in brilliant context: 
http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...es-repondent-au-sexisme-des-hommes-politique/
(para 4)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

On the other hand, would "ill-advised/misguided attempt at humor" work? Or would that be too much of an addition?


----------



## firstyearout

I certainly think it is implied but perhaps too much of an addition for a direct translation


----------



## HAW52

thick-headed /block-head...


----------



## Dale Texas

Sometimes "abrasive" can be use to modify humor, even in the sense of politically rubbing people the wrong way.  Just a thought.


----------



## Alsako

I'd say "unsubtle"


----------



## firstyearout

I don't think 'unsubtle' really captures the malice behind the joke. Unsubtle is more like being really obvious. This type of humour is akin to making sexist or racist jokes. That's definitely more than just subtle.


----------



## jamesk65

The adjective which sprung to my mind was 'forced'.


----------



## Lucky19

Un humour lourdingue est pour moi un humour qui peut mettre mal à l'aise ou qui, dans tous les cas, ne fait pas vraiment rire car trop scatologique, déplacé ou potache. C'est le genre d'humour qui te fait rire quand tu es bon public, mais qui devient très vite lassant. C'est un peu le style d'humour à la Bigard (putes, sodomies à tout-va, poivrots, etc), bien qu'il en ait de très bonnes, je le reconnais.
Ce n'est pas un humour franchement déplacé ou d'une vulgarité exceptionnelle, mais un humour dont on se lasse vite.

cumbrous, disturbing, unsubtle, rough


----------



## jamesk65

what about hackneyed/stale and wearisome?


----------

